# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Actuación

## Juliopikas

Hola a todos: Quería comunicaros, especialmente a los compañeros de Madrid y alrededores, que este fin de semana actuaré en Casateatro, presentando mi espectáculo Ilusion-arte. (Sábado 14 a las 20 horas y Domingo 15 a las 21,30)
Será un placer saludaros a los que podáis ir.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Pulgas

¡Qué faena! Yo estaré en Madrid el martes, en Parla, pronunciando una conferencia sobre los cuentos en la magia infantil.
¡Ya podíamos haber coincidido!
¡Mucha mierda!

(Julio, del 9 al 13 de abril o del 7 al 11 de mayo -aún no me lo han confirmado- estaré en Don Benito, así que ve preparando un cargamento de jarras de cerveza).

----------

